# Looking to buy a new bigbore! Looking for some opinions.



## majorleaguekennels (Aug 30, 2010)

I want your input. What in your opinion is the tuffest big bore 4x4 I can get factory. Basically I want the ride that want have stuff breaking or failing on me. I am not the hardest rider, but me and some friends do a good bit of trail riding, play in some creeks and mud, climb some hills with rocks stumps and everything else. Nothing to extreme however, I also hunt, so i need a wheeler that is functional, can pull a small disc and plow or whatnot. front and rear racks are a must. The three models i had in mind are the cam am 800r xt, the polaris sportsman 800, and the brute force.

P.S. 
Price is really not a factor in my decision, I wouldn't have the cash to just go buy one regardless so I don't mind financing a little more for a more reliable machine.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If the price tag means anything to you then the brute would be the least expensive option and has TONS of inexpensive upgrades available right here from MIMB. All 3 bikes can be everything you just described if you treat them right... you pretty much just need to go test drive one of each and figure out which one handles the way that is most comfortable to you.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would look at the Brute 650 SRA if you are going to be pulling stuff with it often.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

from what u say u will do with it i vote for the popo in your list.
it's a workhorse quad made for working


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i agree with filthy .. go to each dealership and test ride ask questions . and see what fits major league kennels needs ..


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Don't do what I did and forget to figure in maintenance cost. I bought a Can-Am 800 xt cause I thought it was built tuff but then I took it in for 1st service to have it checked out and here's what they handed me. It's parked in the basement till I have time to do some of the work myself but being a truck driver time at home is skinny


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i would take a look at the polaris 850 xp eps if price is not a big deal. my dad just bought a 550 xp and that thing is awesome.


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

All three are great machines, but you need to ride each one to see what you like the best. I personally like brutes and kitty cats.


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

You should go ride them to see wich bike fits you. With that being said though, the Polaris XP series has a lot of options that you may like. Especially when working one, like the AWD system, the MASIVE radiator, and the power steering. 

I love mine! I'm not a brand loyal kind of guy. I will have a Can Am and Brute in my stable one day. I ride with friends that have both Brutes and Can Ams, and the Polaris does all things pretty well. Where the other two do a few things really good and other things not so good. 

They are all good machines, and they all have thier little problems. So just be honest with yourself on what you really want from an ATV. Just my $.02


----------



## Rattlesnake (Sep 13, 2010)

I have been looking at the same 3 quads and trying to decide which one will be best for the kinds of riding I do. Let us know what you get.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I use to own a 700 Yamaha grizzly, by far one of the most durable bikes out there, never had a problem with it, and I was very hard on it


----------



## majorleaguekennels (Aug 30, 2010)

I am getting married this weekend. when i get back from my honeymoon me and the misses are going looking/test driving. I dont think i will be getting one until sometime in jan or feb. We will have a few other things paid off at that time.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## majorleaguekennels (Aug 30, 2010)

thank you.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats on getting married. To be 100% honest....the Can-Am 650 or 800 is the best bike hands down outta the ones you mentioned. I love Brutes and I have had two of them. They are one of my favorites...I HATE saying this...but they just have to many smaller issues IMO. I mean not bad ones...but Kawie could do so much better if they would listen to the guys who actually ride and mod them...not their IDIOT test riders....what a joke. I don't have to have EFI...the Brute 650i is toughest one made...IMO and from what I have seen over the past few years at the shop. If you don't want a V-twin or Twin...The Suzuki King Quad 750 and the Yamaha Grizzly 700 will honestly last longer and be less trouble than any of the big bore bikes. If you do have to have a V-Twin....the Can-Am is the way to go...If i was buying another one....Can-Am all the way. If not the Brute 650i before the others. If you going to work it as well a Clutch kit is a MUST! First thing you need to do.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the 850xp and 800 Can-am. I'd buy one of those, but thats me.


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

if you want something that won't break, don't buy a brute. I love my brute, but like said above stupid little issues are the problem that should've been adressed by kawi


----------

